# A Huge Hello Everybirdie



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:thumbup::wave:
Wow, I really didn't realize how long it has been since visiting you all my friends. I truly hope everyone is well and enjoying life as best you can.
I still have Budget and Fifo, Budget is his usual self thankfully well and continuing to be our inspiration. He is so funny and chatters away constantly. He has become a little more friendly towards Fifo but remains our baby :wild:
Fifo has actually tamed up a huge amount and sits on our shoulders and head regularly, he flies into Budget's room regularly and they play chase Budget around.
I will try to get some recent pics up soon and endeavour to be around more often.:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cathy, it's so, so lovely to hear from you :hug: I hope you're doing well! 

I'm so glad everybudgie is doing well, Fifo sounds like he's opened up a lot and Budget sounds like he's up to no good as usual  Such a sweetheart  

I look forward to seeing updated pics of Budget and Fifo hoto:


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Cathy, even though we have only passed each other on this site once or twice I'm glad to hear you and your budgies are well and hope to see you around in the future  
-Bee


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cathy,

It's great to hear from you! :hug:

I'm glad Budget and Fifo are both doing well.
Take care of yourself and we'll hope to see you and some updated pictures of Budget and Fifo soon.*


----------

